# Top 5 beads???



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

Like many, my bead collection is out of control. If you had to pick five to cover fall-winter and spring what would they be? Mine are:
Trout Bead: Peach Roe 10 mm
Trout Bead: Apricot 8mm
Trick em: Atomic Yellow 10mm
Trick em: Atomic Orange 100 mm
Trout Bead: Egg Yoke 6 mm ( when the suckers spawn good for drop backs)


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

My favorites:
Death Roe Nat Roe 5/16”
Death Roe Ultra Chartreuse - 5/16”
Death Roe Cheese - 5/16”
Troutbeads - 8mm Motted Roe
CAC Two-Tone Yellow Orange Iridescent - 10MM

I have so many I often forget what the names are.


----------



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

SkunkCity said:


> My favorites:
> Death Roe Nat Roe 5/16”
> Death Roe Ultra Chartreuse - 5/16”
> Death Roe Cheese - 5/16”
> ...


Death Roes orange frost looks like a good colour. Need to get my hands on some.


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

Krystalflash said:


> Death Roes orange frost looks like a good colour. Need to get my hands on some.


I really like them. I prefer soft beads.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

I just fished with beads for the first time this year. When I looked at the wall covered with beds at the tackle store I thought ‘seriously?? There are 200 different beads here but only about 6 basic color schemes’. 

Do you try to dial in the exact color and size egg to ‘match the hatch’? Or just use your favorite based on post experiences and adjust based on your success?

Like I said I’m a total novice to beads so I’m asking out of ignorance.


----------



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

shanny28757 said:


> I just fished with beads for the first time this year. When I looked at the wall covered with beds at the tackle store I thought ‘seriously?? There are 200 different beads here but only about 6 basic color schemes’.
> 
> Do you try to dial in the exact color and size egg to ‘match the hatch’? Or just use your favorite based on post experiences and adjust based on your success?
> 
> Like I said I’m a total novice to beads so I’m asking out of ignorance.


Speaking only from my experience. Ive been a fan of beads ever since they came back on the scene and gained wide attention. And I agree the selection is crazy. The beads I listed seem to be the most consistent regionally. From the Niagara to the St.Mary’s down through MI west side. TB Peach roe, for me works in ugly and clear water. The TB Apricot 8mm works well when the kings are doing there thing and washed out dead eggs are washing down stream. The Trick em Atomic Orange covers the bright side. The Atomic Yellow doesn’t represent any egg, but it certainly takes fish and finally the TB Egg Yoke in a 6 mm gets a heavy wash when the suckers are spawning and some post spawn steelhead are still around. Another colour that could easily hit the top 5 is TB 10 mm Peachy King. That bead made something out of nothing a couple of times on BM in November. I don’t do well on uv stuff, but my buddies do. If I could only have 5-6 sizes and colours, it would probably be these.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh man… this is an insanely hard one for me! I am a total bead whore…

I do focus somewhat on “matching the hatch” a lot of times, or absurd stuff when I know I’m on fresh fish. So I could never limit myself to 5. I also paint my own that I use quite often, so that’s of no help to anyone as a point of reference…

But, if I was to name 5 commercially available that would be on me at all times it’s as follows, both in 8 and 10mm:
Trout beads mottled egg yolk
Trout beads glow roe
Great Lakes steelhead snot
Slayn steel draco
Slayn steel chromecrank


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I’m getting more into the beads myself. They certainly work. Not too long ago I saw an interesting segment on Bob Izumi’s Real Fishing on beads, and steelhead’s reactions. They had great under water footage. Top couple colors were natural egg shades, the top 3rd choice of the fish was the lead shot above the bead.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Haven't had much luck with them yet. Will be watching this thread closely.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Beads work great, but my hook up to landing ratio is not very good compared to when I'm floating bags.


----------



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

Steve said:


> Haven't had much luck with them yet. Will be watching this thread closely.


You will..my fishing partner had that same experience. He’s as hard core as anyone. If you can convince yourself to hit the river and leave the eggs in the freezer and force yourself to only fish beads..confidence will increase quick. We hit the Niagara in November, about 2 hours into the drive he said he thought he left his egg cooler in the driveway. We pulled over and he had. He was crying like a small child for the rest of the way…no eggs..no eggs..I gave him some beads. Seven hours later on the way home..he on his phone ordering beads. Lol 
It was the best day we had all year.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Krystalflash said:


> You will..my fishing partner had that same experience. He’s as hard core as anyone. If you can convince yourself to hit the river and leave the eggs in the freezer and force yourself to only fish beads..confidence will increase quick. We hit the Niagara in November, about 2 hours into the drive he said he thought he left his egg cooler in the driveway. We pulled over and he had. He was crying like a small child for the rest of the way…no eggs..no eggs..I gave him some beads. Seven hours later on the way home..he on his phone ordering beads. Lol
> It was the best day we had all year.


I hope so. I'm constantly evaluating my shot pattern, technique, and bead selection.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Steve said:


> I hope so. I'm constantly evaluating my shot pattern, technique, and bead selection.


Beads definitely work! But like anything else, their is a time and a place for them. My last 30 hookups or so have all been on jigs & waxies, but I always throw a bead in for a few drifts before I leave a spot. I let the fish tell me what they want, and adjust from there. Some days they bite everything, but they usually prefer one over the other.







Steve said:


> I hope so. I'm constantly evaluating my shot pattern, technique, and bead selection.


----------



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

Steve said:


> I hope so. I'm constantly evaluating my shot pattern, technique, and bead selection.


Not sure…but guessing that in your neck of the woods, it will be a jig bite for awhile longer. As you know those fish will take eggs/egg imitation all year, but if I was standing on the river on the west side at this moment I would be floating waxie and jig of some sort. Was hoping folks would chime in with their favourite colours to give those not into beads a good place to start. Selection and manufacturers are through the roof. Someone said that they were staring at a wall of beads that were basically the same colour scheme. I know it took me a bit to narrow in the top colours and sizes. In my area, it will be shiners or wax worms/jig for long time yet. Fished yesterday mid day, water gin clear, saw 2 fish nose to tail. Neither wanted a bead of any size or colour. Put a jig and ww down, dark male shifted over and I thought I was going to have some action. But nope..wind shifted and ice moved in so that was all she wrote.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

IMG_0015




__
riverman


__
Mar 11, 2012







. 2012 pic. Center pins took beads to a new level


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Krystalflash said:


> Like many, my bead collection is out of control. If you had to pick five to cover fall-winter and spring what would they be? Mine are:
> Trout Bead: Peach Roe 10 mm
> Trout Bead: Apricot 8mm
> Trick em: Atomic Yellow 10mm
> ...


Trout Bead-Lemon Roe
Trout Bead-Egg Yolk 
Trout Bead-Chartreuse 
Slay’N Steel-Draco
Slay’N Steel- Float Drop Soup


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Bob Hunter said:


> Trout Bead-Lemon Roe
> Trout Bead-Egg Yolk
> Trout Bead-Chartreuse
> Slay’N Steel-Draco
> Slay’N Steel- Float Drop Soup


I have the last two. What is your favorite size? 10mm?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

A 10mm peach bead works day in, day out


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Steve said:


> I have the last two. What is your favorite size? 10mm?


10 in normal conditions, 10 and 12 in higher flows.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Steve said:


> I have the last two. What is your favorite size? 10mm?


And I bulk shot or use 1/2 oz trolling sinker 99.9% of the time. Clear main line, and no shot line.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Solid 5 colors from bob as well… the one I personally have never fished is chartreuse… it made it to my box recently, as a couple of buddies of mine have brought it into rotation with success.

steve both float drop soup and draco are solid beads that see water more days than not for me.

don’t be afraid to go down to 8mm when super clear water up there like we had for a bulk of November. 8s were all we could get them to go on for one weekend in particular. 8s become more in rotation for me in the March time frame as well even when there is some color to the water. Once “dirty” 10 and 12 come out exclusively.

comment on landing ratio, yes. Definitely a lower landing ratio than jigs or bags in my experience as well. Vmc 9299 in size 4 for 8mm, size 4 or even 2 for 10mm, size 2 or even 1 for 12mm has treated me best…. Been playing with raven sickles this year, and have been pleased, with what so far seems like a slightly better landing ratio than the 9299. Size 12 for 8mm and 10mm, size 10 for 12mm (yes, their sizing is messed up compared to other manufacturers. Size 4 is like a gami 2/0)


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

AdamBradley said:


> Solid 5 colors from bob as well… the one I personally have never fished is chartreuse… it made it to my box recently, as a couple of buddies of mine have brought it into rotation with success.
> 
> steve both float drop soup and draco are solid beads that see water more days than not for me.
> 
> ...


I have also noticed wild inconsistencies in hook size between manufacturers.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Steve said:


> I have also noticed wild inconsistencies in hook size between manufacturers.


Yes sir! Sizes do vary between different manufacturers for the same size hook.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Bob Hunter said:


> Yes sir! Sizes do vary between different manufacturers for the same size hook.


What I usually go by is the visual of the bead I'm trying to use against the bend in the hook.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Steve said:


> What I usually go by is the visual of the bead I'm trying to use against the bend in the hook.


Same for me


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone has their favorite bead company and favorite names for their favorite beads. I see lists like this post and go buy beads only to find out they're all basically the same colors lol.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

jmaddog8807 said:


> Everyone has their favorite bead company and favorite names for their favorite beads. I see lists like this post and go buy beads only to find out they're all basically the same colors lol.


Honestly, I've been watching this thread and looking up colors of various manufacturers referenced and finding similar colors in my box. I'm up to two boxes now. Starting to think I have a problem.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Steve said:


> Honestly, I've been watching this thread and looking up colors of various manufacturers referenced and finding similar colors in my box. I'm up to two boxes now. Starting to think I have a problem.


Sounds like a good problem to have! It’s all about building and having confidence in what you’re using.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I agree. Confidence is key.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Steve said:


> Honestly, I've been watching this thread and looking up colors of various manufacturers referenced and finding similar colors in my box. I'm up to two boxes now. Starting to think I have a problem.


I’ve been painting up some beads with the yeti man lately. Went and did a session with Danny hale here a couple weeks ago. Buzzy bead company is what we’re calling it due to our state of mind while doing them up. If I run into ya on the riv I’ll give ya some samples. 6mm up to 16mm


----------



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

Steve said:


> Honestly, I've been watching this thread and looking up colors of various manufacturers referenced and finding similar colors in my box. I'm up to two boxes now. Starting to think I have a problem.


Stop Now….cold turkey…the obsession will become an addiction 😝 Soon you’ll be on the water with the mind twisting….What color…what size…too deep…too shallow..and so on. Two boxes….I’ll bet the bases are well covered.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

@rippin lip I would buy those beads just because of the name. Buzzy beads LOL. Love that.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Steve said:


> Honestly, I've been watching this thread and looking up colors of various manufacturers referenced and finding similar colors in my box. I'm up to two boxes now. Starting to think I have a problem.


Did the same thing, and realized everyone's top 5 is pretty close. I have 4 favorite colors in my box that after this December, have given me all the confidence I need. Only beads i'll be taking will be from Buzzy beads when I see him on the river.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

jmaddog8807 said:


> @rippin lip I would buy those beads just because of the name. Buzzy beads LOL. Love that.


Ole “Gettin um” came up with the name.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

TUNAS!


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

Slay n steel jolly nog for winter and starburst for 9 months out of the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

A handful of favorites. Hard to pick through and say favorite 5. Starburst, frosted peach egg yolk, fireball, trout crack, Tequila sunrise.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

How bout a combo like this? And tip that jig with some waxies.






  








20220303_201655.jpg




__
Steve


__
11 mo ago


----------



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

Steve said:


> How bout a combo like this? And tip that jig with some waxies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep…for me personally I rig in reverse. Jig with a tag/dropper to the bead.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

Steve said:


> How bout a combo like this? And tip that jig with some waxies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It works


----------



## fishgitter (Jun 12, 2010)

Bob Hunter said:


> What kind of reel are you using, and how are you rigged up and fishing for them?


I have a Browning golden Medallion Graphite noodle rod 9' with 10 eye's and a Shimano spool R2, it has the quick release of the drag on the back of the reel with a cork handle. My second rod is an Au sable Graphite ms1000 steel header with a foam handle 10' with a shimano R2000 also with the drag release on the rear of the reel with 9 eye's. I like the 9' rod because of the cork handle and I usually get a quick hook up. I have 8lb mono p- line for a main and lately I have been using the same line for the 6f to 8ft leader. I rig with a 3 way swivel and have a snap swivel hanging down for my weights, which are 1/2 ounce long narrow weights. I use the snap swivel for the weights for easy changing.
I don't have much of a problem of hooking up its just getting those big ones turned and heading in. I no if you hook up with a hen she will try and stay over the bedding area as long as she can. I think the ones I have broken off were just 
pig's . I am going to change my line , haven't for a couple years. Do you think I should use fluorocarbon?


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

fishgitter said:


> I have a Browning golden Medallion Graphite noodle rod 9' with 10 eye's and a Shimano spool R2, it has the quick release of the drag on the back of the reel with a cork handle. My second rod is an Au sable Graphite ms1000 steel header with a foam handle 10' with a shimano R2000 also with the drag release on the rear of the reel with 9 eye's. I like the 9' rod because of the cork handle and I usually get a quick hook up. I have 8lb mono p- line for a main and lately I have been using the same line for the 6f to 8ft leader. I rig with a 3 way swivel and have a snap swivel hanging down for my weights, which are 1/2 ounce long narrow weights. I use the snap swivel for the weights for easy changing.
> I don't have much of a problem of hooking up its just getting those big ones turned and heading in. I no if you hook up with a hen she will try and stay over the bedding area as long as she can. I think the ones I have broken off were just
> pig's . I am going to change my line , haven't for a couple years. Do you think I should use fluorocarbon?


My guess would be if you are fishing around steelhead redds, that you are most likely foul hooking some fish, thus not being able to control them, and breaking them off. I would definitely use a monofilament main line with a smaller diameter leader. Line companies can either over or underrate the breaking strength of their line, so just look at the diameter. Try to have a minimum of a 2 pound difference between main line and leader with the main being stronger. If you’re bottom bouncing, I really like maxima ultra green for leader, and fluorocarbon if I’m bobber fishing. I use Sunline FC Super Sniper for all my float fishing leaders in either 8 or 10 pound, and 6 pound maximum ultra green for bouncing. For my main line when bottom bouncing with a spinning reel, I use Sufix Elite 10 pound in clear with a 2500 series reel, and 14 pound Sufix Elite, or Gamma Poly Flex on my center pin reel, and I honestly can’t remember the last time I broke a steelhead off.


----------

